
Open Source Growth Benchmarks and the 20 Fastest-Growing OSS Startups in Q2 2020 - kvinogradov
https://medium.com/runacapital/open-source-growth-benchmarks-and-the-20-fastest-growing-oss-startups-d3556a669fe6
======
mduett
Great to see so many Europeans open-source project in this mix!

------
OniGleb
Wow, that's super interesting. Thanks!

